# "Water Hazard" June 1 and June 2 Bottom Fishing



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Went fishing with the family before work Monday Morning. The crew was my 4yo son, 5yo Niece, my dad, wife, brother and brothers girlfriend. Left the dock at 6am, Back at the dock at 9am with the limit of snapper and a couple nice Amberjacks. My son and niece had a blast catching most of the snapper.



















Ran a Guide Trip on a Cape Horn today for a couple anglers and quickly got another limit of nice Snapper. Threw in lots of Mingo's, Triggerfish, Lane Snapper and released some undersize Amberjack. Had a great trip both days with flat calm sea's and lots of fun. Here's to a good 8 1/2 more weeks of snapper season!! :letsdrink


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

good job capt...great pics


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice haul as usual.:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

that's pretty cool jon, ain't nothing like taking those young ones and watching the look on their face when they reel one in.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

here lately when you've fished its been work, hopefully this time you and alex got to sit back and relax for once


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like the best kind of day! Good catch Jon....


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

Is that rod broke in the first picture. Trying to figure it out. Nice catch and hopefully oneday I will be bringing my child fishing...


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

ha yes it is broke. we just let my nephew and neice fight the fish out of the rod holder so they can say that did it by their selves , well there is the result.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

nice pic capt good job.....:takephoto


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

Sounds and looks like everybody had a good time.:clap


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Hunt4Jesus (6/2/2009)*Is that rod broke in the first picture. Trying


Yep, Rod broke on the first fish of the morning :banghead My son started catching snapper by himself out of the rod holder last year when he was 3 years old. All I have to do is bait the hook. He drops it down and winds it back up himself. Not sure why I thought the bait rod would be a good choice in the rod holder for him, but she snapped like a twig! He went to the 4/0 in the rod holder after that and kept at em til we had our limit. Maybe next year he will be big enough to hold the rod himself and fish.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *off route II (6/2/2009)*that's pretty cool jon, ain't nothing like taking those young ones and watching the look on their face when they reel one in.


Your Right Driscoll, its more satisfying than Bluewater fishing has ever been. Totally different when your own kids become old enough to love to fish. He has a few years before he's ready for an all day trolling trip though :doh We need to run the Cabo and put a few hours on her! Let me know when you get some time!


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Capt. Jon. Nice pics. and a great job to your kids!! Way to go!:clap Just goes to show, if ya book a trip with ya, your going to more than your monies worth!! I was just wondering, did give your kids a discount? Be safe.


----------



## Arkansas Dude (May 25, 2009)

Wow Captain Jon! We can't wait till our tripaboard Water Hazardon the 29th and great to see the kids involved too!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Arkansas Dude (6/2/2009)*Wow Captain Jon! We can't wait till our tripaboard Water Hazardon the 29th and great to see the kids involved too!


I can't wait Kerry! I have a few pinned up on a few reefs with your name on them waiting for you!!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report, looks like the kids are having fun.


----------



## Arkansas Dude (May 25, 2009)

We are soooo ready Captain Jon! These pics are great....how much for back/back days? HAHA


----------

